# If the Knicks drafted James..........



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Is it possible to trade James to say, Indiana, along with Houston, Eisly, and K. Thomas.

Getting J. Oneal, A. Harrington, Artest/or Mercer, and a bench bug in return.

The kid's trade value must be off the charts. The Knicks might be able to get rid of bad contracts, and bring in young stars. 

Also at the end of next season, Ward and Knights's contracts are up. I think Doleac's is too. They can sign a solid player with the cap space.

The Lineup will eventually be:

PG- M. Vujanic
SG- L. Sprewell
SF- R. Artest?
PF- A. Mcdyess
C- J. Oneal
6th Man- A. Harrington


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

The trades reasonable and I don't think we'll get James, but I'd rather keep him.

Next season....
PG - James
SG - Houston
SF - Spree
PF - Dice
C - Thomas

I think what ever team gets James they should start him at point guard. Play him there as much as possible. Point will be the easiest place for young James to learn the game. He's can be a Pippenish player and then once he learns the league and everything I'd move him to SG or SF or stay at Point if he's doing so well. With James passing ability he'll be useful in his rookie year and hopefully can do some damage instead of waiting 3 years. I think the 3 years rule is mainly for scorers so start him passing them move him.

I also think this team would be able to do a lot in the East. Vujanic, I'm exceited for him to come over but I hear he's still too ballhogish. Darko would also be a nice guy to fit in at C. Thomas off bench. I'd like to see Vujanic come over mid-next season or earlier. Let's get him some NBA time.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

hhaha are u serious ud rather have abust in james and keep the same wack lineup and play let me get this lebron james at point guard dude the guy has no handle. man come on. i dont care id rather have a proven 

ron artest 
al haarington
jermaine oneal 

i mean come on ud rather have james than those 3 oh my god ur gay man thats incredible right there. knicks win 3 straight nba championships wit that. and i say u trade vujanic who will be a bust in the nba siimply because hes 24 gonig on 25 and is not even sure if he will play next season. so it'll take him time to become adjusted if he ever does which he wont. so trade him along with a benchwarmer, get rid of eisley. start ward at the point and u'll see how good he would be at the point. they said mark jackson suked to and he was finished. look wat hes doing with the jazz. :yes: . in the end hell yes to the trade so the lineup will be like this
i say trade mcdyss and spree for a big man. i luv spree but he'll be old sorrry buddy
ward
artest
al haarington
mc dyss:sigh: 

but n e way none of this willl ever happen. dont plst tthat crap about james at the point. if frank williams a natural pg who actually went to college cant play point as a rookie wat makes u think lebron james can


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

PG- M. Vujanic/Ward
SG- L. Sprewell
SF- R. Artest
PF- A. Mcdyess
C- J. Oneal

That is the lineup that was stated by the first guy. That means we're trading LeBron James, Allen Houston, Kurt Thomas and Howard Eisley for Jermaine O'Neal, Ron Artest and Harrington. That is not a good trade at all for the Knicks.

PG-James
SG-Houston
SF-Spree
PF-McDyess
C-Thomas

This lineup is better then the above one and would work better for the Knicks team. The Knicks don't really run any plays. They are an iso team. Therefore having James bring the ball up won't hurt because the Knicks point guards don't dribble and make plays for other guys. James, Houston, Spree and McDyess are all iso players. In the top lineup Spree and McDyess and O'Neal, but Artest isn't at all nor is he an outside shooter which is the other way they score off of doubles on the iso. James with his passing ability he has proven in his games, it's harder competition but if you can pass you can pass, will fit in better.

I'm really tired right now and have to get up in a few hours for basketball so this might not be the clearest post. Spree4life if you can respond with your opinion i'd love to hear it. I would take my lineup, but maybe I'm missing something. Let me know what you think.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

in a few words ill say this u want a guy out of hs to run the point this guy cant run the point in h.s. im sorry of course i make that trade ... oh my god im not in the mood to argue this...


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> in a few words ill say this u want a guy out of hs to run the point this guy cant run the point in h.s. im sorry of course i make that trade ... oh my god im not in the mood to argue this...


I agree how can you trust lebron James straight out of HS to be your starting Pg. Also the trade with Indianni IMo is good because we can get rid of Houston's ridiculous salary.


But I don't even know why we're discussing this if the Knicks still have a chance to make the playoffs.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree how can you trust lebron James straight out of HS to be your starting Pg. Also the trade with Indianni IMo is good because we can get rid of Houston's ridiculous salary.
> ...


of course ill do it we're getting like 3 OR 4 FRANCHISE PLAYERS IN ONE!!!!

LEBRON JAMES AT BEST IS DMILES CAUSE HE CANT SHOOT . HE WILL JUST BE AN EXCITING SLAM DUNK PLAYER LIKE DMILES. 

YEA ITS OBVIOUS WE'RE NOT GETTING THE 1st pick of the draft.

edited

HOUSTON edited. IN REAL GM DA FOOLS THINK HOUSTONS THE FRANCHISE IMLAO.: DOES HOUSTON HAVE PUT BACK DUNKS DRIVE TO THE HOOP. DEVASTATING DEFENSE. AND LATELY HE'S EVEN BECOME A BETTER SHOOTER THAN HOUSTON!!!! ESPECIALLY FROM DOWNTOWN!!! HOUSTONS A SCRUB:laugh: :stupid: :mrt:


----------

